# Fix a non working bernzomatic torch



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

little of topic but what kind of fireworks do you use like phantom ect.


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

BackYardHaunter said:


> little of topic but what kind of fireworks do you use like phantom ect.


Haha I use World Class, Megabanger, black cat, and brothers.

I am trying to build a shell that will make a jack o lantern when it blows up.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

yeah i mostly been using the phantom, black cat and wolf pack. i would never try to build a shell when im not even suppose to have fireworks in NY oh there fun. lol


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

BackYardHaunter said:


> yeah i mostly been using the phantom, black cat and wolf pack. i would never try to build a shell when im not even suppose to have fireworks in NY oh there fun. lol


The closet phamtom to me is about 3 hours away.


----------

